Ask HN: How do you write API documentation? - b01t
======
krsyoung
For Web APIs OpenAPI Specification has been a great resource for internal and
external projects. With viewers like
[https://github.com/Rebilly/ReDoc/](https://github.com/Rebilly/ReDoc/) it gets
pretty easy to take the spec and generate something pleasing for a consuming
developer.

Unless you are talking about native code APIs ...

------
dozzie
In a text editor. Why?

